# Review of Unitronic and UniConnect cable on my 2009 CC VR6 4motion



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I wanted to write a quick review for us limited VR6 guys out there. I know there are not many mods out there worth the money but I have to agree this one is well worth it. The only performance items on my car are the EVOMS intake and Unitronic stage 1 tune. 

The UniConnect is brand new and allows the user to install or flash the car themselves at home. Some cars must initially be done on the bench (refer to their site for the cars that apply) but the cable allows the ECU and DSG to be flashed (for those 2.0T guys). The cable is $99 for new customers which applied to me. I paid the $100 for the cable and $550 for the ECU programming. The install went very simple. The first computer I used had a slight glitch with the device driver but it was quickly resolved by John in Unitronic tech support. I installed on a new netbook I bought and it went flawlessly. The update itself took maybe 10-15 mins to do. You just have to take your time and read what the instructions are telling you on the screen. After the update, you must have a VAG Com cable (I have ross tech) to go and clear out all the ECU and transmission errors that come up during the flash. It took a few days but after about 100 miles I notice a very nice difference. The get up and go throttle response is much faster. The redline is now 7k instead of 6k and around the city i seem to be getting a little better MPG, about 2mpg better. I haven't been on the highway to see that difference. Over all I think it is a great upgrade and anyone out there looking to do Unitronic but doesn't have a dealer nearby.... this is the answer. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


James
Columbus, OH


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback, James. Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

On my 2012 i was told that it doesn't apply.im curios if i can program the dsg though any thoughts? Or i can just flash?


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

talja10 said:


> On my 2012 i was told that it doesn't apply.im curios if i can program the dsg though any thoughts? Or i can just flash?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


Your 2012 CC is a 2.0 TSI, correct? If so, it is not applicable with your vehicle, as it uses an MED17.5.2 ECU, which is not compatible with UniConnect. Sorry!

Yes, you can use UniConnect to program your DSG. Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Your 2012 CC is a 2.0 TSI, correct? If so, it is not applicable with your vehicle, as it uses an MED17.5.2 ECU, which is not compatible with UniConnect. Sorry!
> 
> Yes, you can use UniConnect to program your DSG. Let me know if you have any other questions!


So instead paying 500$ or so to program the dsg u are saying that i can do it with uniconnect?


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

2- do i have to be chipped to program the dsg?


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

talja10 said:


> 2- do i have to be chipped to program the dsg?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


As far as I know no, DSG tune is done through OBDII only.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

talja10 said:


> So instead paying 500$ or so to program the dsg u are saying that i can do it with uniconnect?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


You have two options to get your DSG flashed:

(1) Visit an Authorized Unitronic Dealer (Cost: $500 for Stage 1, $600 for Stage 2, plus any applicable labor/tax)

(2) Call your Authorized Unitronic Dealer and purchase UniConnect to do the DSG yourself (Cost; $500 for Stage 1, $600 for Stage 2, $99 for UniConnect, plus any applicable tax)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

talja10 said:


> 2- do i have to be chipped to program the dsg?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline,DSG))


Your ECU does not need to be flashed with our Performance Software, but it's HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

After a good bit of driving still satisfied with the upgrade! Thanks again John! Any updates on the other tune?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

I didn't think the VR CC had the DSG...


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

sk8too said:


> I didn't think the VR CC had the DSG...


You are correct only the 2.0T in the USA have the DSG, the VR6 we do not have the DSG only overseas


----------



## RickGr44 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Unitronic Stage 1*

I had the Unitronic Stage 1 update done to my 2009 CC VR6 4Motion last week. I had a Unitronic dealer perform the update for me. In the case of my car, the ECU did not need to come out and the work was done in under an hour. I noticed immediately the engine ran smoother and seemed to respond to throttle input better. The engine now comfortably revs well past the old 6200rpm redline. The weather here in MSP has been cold and snowy so I have had little opportunity to really test the power gains however I have no doubt the engine is producing more power, especially above 4000 rpm. I am not sure if I am noticing any huge gains at low rpms but I need to test that further. However it certainly responds to the throttle better at low rpms. 

At this point I see nothing but gains and improvements with this update. Anyone looking to make a significant improvement to their CC should consider it. I feel the gains are especially significant because it is not a turbocharged engine. If I had a reservation it could be gas mileage. It has certainly gone down however I have spent the past week primarily in stop and go traffic and it has been very cold here so the comment is probably not fair to make at this point. Obviously I will be watching my gas mileage closely.

Many thanks to James (ColumbusCC) for his input in helping me make the decision to get this update done.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

RickGr44 said:


> I had the Unitronic Stage 1 update done to my 2009 CC VR6 4Motion last week. I had a Unitronic dealer perform the update for me. In the case of my car, the ECU did not need to come out and the work was done in under an hour. I noticed immediately the engine ran smoother and seemed to respond to throttle input better. The engine now comfortably revs well past the old 6200rpm redline. The weather here in MSP has been cold and snowy so I have had little opportunity to really test the power gains however I have no doubt the engine is producing more power, especially above 4000 rpm. I am not sure if I am noticing any huge gains at low rpms but I need to test that further. However it certainly responds to the throttle better at low rpms.
> 
> At this point I see nothing but gains and improvements with this update. Anyone looking to make a significant improvement to their CC should consider it. I feel the gains are especially significant because it is not a turbocharged engine. If I had a reservation it could be gas mileage. It has certainly gone down however I have spent the past week primarily in stop and go traffic and it has been very cold here so the comment is probably not fair to make at this point. Obviously I will be watching my gas mileage closely.
> 
> Many thanks to James (ColumbusCC) for his input in helping me make the decision to get this update done.


Hey buddy glad to hear you are enjoying the update as I am!!! I will agree my MPG has decreased too, not sure if it's the heavy foot of mine or the tune. I was getting about 30-32 on the highway but only getting about 28 now it seems. I will continue to watch mine as well. Stay safe out there in the snowy are of Minnesota!


----------



## 2.5BORA (May 8, 2008)

how did john fix the device driver??mine wont install when I plug it into my laptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

2.5BORA said:


> how did john fix the device driver??mine wont install when I plug it into my laptop


Our device drivers are fully signed, so you shouldn't encounter any issues installing the drivers but if you do, send an email to [email protected] and I'd be glad to assist. :thumbup:


----------



## GLI Edition 30 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm guessing the difference between the Uniconnect and Uniconnect+ is compatibility for more cars? I'm on the verge of getting the UniC+ along with the stage 1+ upgrade for my GLI. The other option was to have it flashed at Kmd tuning(NJ) and use the Uniconnect+ for when I visit the dealer. Have a feeling my certified pre own would be voided if I go in flashed. What else can the software do besides flashing? Would it clear the fault codes from the tune at all?


----------

